# Rent allowance entitlement - partner employed full time



## Dee101 (15 Jun 2009)

Hi guys 

What is the situation with rent allowance whereby a couple are sharing accommodation - one is made redundant and there other is still employed full time.

Is there any entitlement to rent allowance or do they get nothing?.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jun 2009)

Look here for details


----------



## Dee101 (16 Jun 2009)

Oh I see, sorry about that , wasn't being lazy- I did read that last night (as well as doing a search) but somehow didn't see the info I was looking for.

So the answer is you're both entitled to nothing if one person is working regardless of what they're earning. Very unfair if you ask me, it should at least be means tested. 

Oh what a great country we live in. Roll on the next general election is all I can say.


----------



## rolo19 (10 Oct 2010)

*??*

what if you are working... on a low wage? have been moving from place to place for about 4 years and is now expecting a child and have no where to live with the baby... struggling to get supplies and cannot afford rent on own?? still entitled to nothing??


----------



## gipimann (10 Oct 2010)

If you are working for 30 hrs pw or more, then you are considered to be in full time employment and not entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance (including Rent Supplement) regardless of income.

However, if you are on your local authority's RAS waiting list (not the general housing waiting list), you may have an entitlement to Rent Supplement even if working full time.  This is the only exception.

You should contact your local authority, and make sure you're on a housing list.
You may be entitled to FIS (family income supplement) when the baby is born.


----------



## rolo19 (10 Oct 2010)

thank you very very much, you've really helped!


----------

